

Http://ruby-lang.github.io/ - sunseb
http://ruby-lang.github.io/

======
NatW
Hmm. the location seems to be here: <http://goo.gl/maps/PMUSl> on the
outskirts of Tokyo. I'm not sure why it's significant.. Is the ruby language
going to be maintained in github in 4 days? (just a total guess).

------
sunseb
RubyKaigi ? Interesting !

I have found something else :

<https://github.com/ruby/www.ruby-lang.org/issues/74>

We should have soon a new Ruby website.

:-)

~~~
ksec
Hopefully it is something bigger, i cant believe a simple website update
deserve a special talk in RubyKaigi

------
sauravt
Its a project by Hal Brodigan and Marcus Stollsteimer. I am still not sure
what its about though.

------
ksec
An Insanely superfast JIT complier with GGC and new FFI but without GIL? (
Dreaming....... )

------
ksec
i think i know ... its

<http://rubykaigi.org/2013>

------
g4ur4v
What is it about ?

------
ksec
am i missing something?

